# Carrying small motorbike on rear - help appreciated.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All

I'm still getting conflicting advice from those who ought to know :roll: about carrying a small motorbike or scooter, and am becoming fed up with "theorists". _(May have to take up DAB's offer to do the sums, when I can get to a weighbridge.)_

The critical problem is the increased rear overhang on the new model Nuevo, which makes the whole concept a bit iffy.

Does anyone with a new Nuevo carry a small motorbike or scooter on a rear rack, and if so would they be kind enough to post a few details?

Many thanks.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Dave,

I can't help you with your specific model and I apologise if I'm going over old ground but there is a formula to work out the actual weight of your bike on the rear axle allowing for the overhang. The longer the overhang the worse the problem.

If you know weight of bike and any associated carriers / fittings call this 'G'.

Then you need distance from front axle to centre of your load on the rear - call this 'A'

Then your distance between front and rear axle - call this 'R'.

The actual weight on the back axle = G x A divided by R. Taking some theoretical figures a bike weighing 100kg on a motorhome with front to load measurement of 500cm and a axle to axle measurement of 400cm means the 100kg bike actually weighs 125kg. If the axle to axle measurement were only 300cm then the bike would weigh 167kg, quite a jump!

It's up to you to decide whether you have enough leeway in your weight limits to accomodate this.

JohnW


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*bike nuevo*

Hi Dave I had the 06 nuevo on the previous chassis and carried a mobility scooter on the back which weighed 100kg.

This was carried on an easylifter approx 35kg which was attached to a towbar sorry not sure of weight but reckon 50kg would not be far off.

Right I now have about 185kg hanging off the back. When all this was first put on it was back heavy and I could feel it in the handling.

I then put air ride suspension on the rear. This sorted the heavy feeling and the handling. I never had a problem after fitting the air ride except on wet ground where the front wheels would slip quite easilly. Obviously because of the weight on the back.

Now I know you have a different chassis but the size and weight of the vehicle are similar.

I just happen to have the air ride up for sale (look in for sale forum) I don't need it on the new van.

Hope this is of some help.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wizzo *- thanks for the formula. It's the longer overhang on the new model that worries me.

*Sprokit *- I must give a public thanks to you for sending me a spreadsheet calculator via PM. Even easier than Wizzo's formula.

*Pete *- It's a bit soon to be thinking about Air Ride, but thanks for the offer. I shall not be able to sort things out for three or four weeks, but if you still haven't sold it I may well come back to you.

This is looking good - whether or not I can go ahead I shall at least have a definitive answer. Many thanks to you *practical *bods.

*Keep the comments coming please - can't have too much of a good thing!*


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Scooter rack*

Zebedee,

I had air rides on my Pollensa before I fitted the scooter rack. Definately improved the rear end handling but did nothing to redistribute the weight.

I have the bare bones of my rack if you want to have a go at DIY your own you can have it if you want.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Scooter rack*



pneumatician said:


> Zebedee,
> 
> I had air rides on my Pollensa before I fitted the scooter rack. Definately improved the rear end handling but did nothing to redistribute the weight.
> 
> ...


That's a very nice offer Steve. Can I wait until I know if it's feasible, as I wouldn't want to take it and find I can't use it when it might have been just right for someone else.

If it goes in the meantime that's OK.

Thanks for the offer.

Dave


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Pneumatician, you have a PM. I have a Ravenna and may be interested in the rack if Zebedee is not.

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

krull said:


> Pneumatician, you have a PM. I have a Ravenna and may be interested in the rack if Zebedee is not.
> 
> Thanks


Go ahead Krull. I can't make a decision for three weeks or so anyway, and it might have to be a "_No thanks_" even then, so you may as well have it.

Cheers


----------

